# Animals!



## UnfilteredCowgirl (29 March 2021)

What animals do y'all have?
We have my 2 mini donkeys, Ruby and Lilly.
1 milk cow, Maggie.
4 steers, Bullnard (Fatman), Henry (horn head), Stevie (steve), and Garry (Gare Bear)
150 piglets
17 grower pigs
10 butcher pigs
2 boars
1 dog, Lacey
100 or so chickens
and we used to have 150 sheep, but we just sold them all to auction, so now we don't have any.

I don't know what breed the donkeys are, and they may actually be a burro. Maggie is 3/4 Jersey, 1/4 Holstein, Henry is her calf bred with I don't know what, dad thinks maybe Limouzine cause he's a little crazy. Bullnard also came from the dairy Maggie came from. He was a steer, and they didn't want him, so we got him as a bottle calf. So he is part milk breed something, and part Black Angus. Stevie and Garry were found on fb and dad bought them just cause he likes cows lol! Stevie probably has some Angus in him, and Garry for sure is a Jersey. He looks so dorky compared to Bullnard lol! Our boys, Henry and Bullnard are only 9 and 11 months old, and Stevie and Garry a full year, and our dudes are waaay bigger than them, so we gotta put some weight on those little dudes!
The pigs are a Yorkie Duroc cross. We've bred them that way for probably 3 or 4 years now. We used to do a Yorkie Landrace cross. 
Lacey is a Great Pyrenees. She's super dumb! 
And the chickens are I think something Icelandic maybe? Or something like that? I have no idea. I hate chickens. They are laying hens, not for meat or anything.

But that's what we got, what do you have? And of course! Photos are welcomed!
I think i was able to find one of every one except for the chickens. And Bullnard and Henry have grown considerable since that photo was taken. Obviously it was over the summer, you should see Fatman's ankles! They're huge! I love him!


----------



## SoulJz (14 October 2021)

It`s too long a journey for the guinea pig. With these animals, even minimal transportation can be very stressful, so you should try to make it as comfortable as possible. When traveling, it`s important to protect them from drafts and overheating or they could end up sick pretty quickly. Ideally, if you can leave it with someone from your family or friends, I’d suggest doing that instead. BTW, since we’re all guinea pig lovers here, I’ll leave you a fun and insightful article that answers the long-life question of why do guinea pigs yawn. Turns out, there’s more reason than one.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (27 October 2021)

SoulJz said:



			It`s too long a journey for the guinea pig. With these animals, even minimal transportation can be very stressful, so you should try to make it as comfortable as possible. When traveling, it`s important to protect them from drafts and overheating or they could end up sick pretty quickly. Ideally, if you can leave it with someone from your family or friends, I’d suggest doing that instead. BTW, since we’re all guinea pig lovers here, I’ll leave you a fun and insightful article that answers the long-life question of why do guinea pigs yawn. Turns out, there’s more reason than one.
		
Click to expand...

Guinea pig?!


----------

